

Seeking feedback on health startup concept - avinj

A friend and I are developing an online tool to help patients better access and understand their medical records. We're looking for ideas from potential users (ie all of us, since we're all patients, or know patients!)<p>I'm sure many of us have been through the experience of having a loved one with a chronic disease. Frequently one of the most frustrating parts of the process is not having access to the medical records that document the details of their care, especially when we can't accompany them to appointments (as the case often is these days). Moreover, whenever we do manage to get a hold of these records, understanding them frequently is challenging given the terminology used by doctors in their documentation.<p>Our basic goal is to make medical records more accessible and understandable for patients and their loved ones.<p>-Would you use a tool like this to better understand and engage with the care of a loved one? Would you be willing to pay for it? If so, how much?<p>-What about your own medical care---would you use this tool to better understand your own records?<p>-What sorts of features would you want to see in either case?<p>Thanks in advance for your help guys!
======
avinj
Bump

